# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  Monosodyum Gulutamat (E621)

## anau

Monosodyum Gulutamat (E621) 

Çin ve Japon mutfaklarının vazgeçilmez aroması Monosodyum Glutamat, hazır gıdalarda Türkiye de dahil bir çok ülkede yaygın bir şekilde kullanılıyor. Uzmanlar, hazır gıdalardaki bu lezzet arttırıcının, özellikle çocukların gelişiminde önemli bir risk oluşturduğunu ve sıkça kullanıldığında birçok hastalığı da beraberinde getirdiğini söylüyor.

Özellikle Çin ve Japon mutfaklarında lezzet arttırıcı olarak kullanılan MSG- Monosodyum Glutamat (E621) artık Türk mutfağında da sıklıkla kullanılıyor. Uzmanlar Türk mutfaklarında da sıklıkla kullanılan Monosodyum Glutamatın pek çok zararı olduğunu söylüyor. Oluşan zararlı reaksiyonlar nedeniyle özellikle çocukların etkilendiği söyleyen uzmanlar, bu lezzet arttırıcının, alzheimer'dan parkinson'a göz hasarından çocuklarda büyüme hormonunun baskılanmasına kadar pek çok rahatsızlığa neden olduğunu bildiriyor. MSG'nin reaksiyonlarına Çin Restoranı Sendromu da deniyor.

MSG (E621) Glukom'a neden olabiliyor

Yapılan araştırmalar, Monosodyum Glutamat'ın (E621) retinadaki hücrelere saldırdığını gösteriyor...

Japon bilim adamları, birçok hazır gıda da lezzet verici olarak kullanılan monosodyum glutamat (E621) maddesinin gözlere zarar verdiğini gözlemledi. Hirosaki Üniversitesinde görevli bilim adamı Hiroşi Ohguro ve ekibi tarafından yapılan deneylerde, farelere çeşitli miktarda monosodyum glutamat verildi. Japon bilim adamları, Glutamat maddesinin retinadaki (ağtabaka) hücrelere saldırdığını ve bu nedenle farelerin, görme yeteneğinin azaldığını tespit ettiler. Hiroşi Ohguro, lezzet verici olarak kullanılan monosodyum glutamat maddesinin yoğun olarak kullanıldığı Asya bölgesinde, glukom olarak bilinen göz hastalığının bir çeşidinin çok sık görüldüğünü belirterek, bu durumun araştırılması gerektiğini söyledi. Monosodyum Glutamat, Türkiyede de pek çok hazır gıda da lezzet verici olarak kullanılıyor.

MSG katkılı gıdalar Tad Alma duyumuzu etkiliyor

Tad alma duyumuz nasıl çalışır?

Tat alma duyusu, dil üzerindeki 200 adet tat tomurcuğunun içine tükürük tarafından ayrıma uğrayan kimyasal maddelerin girmesiyle başlar. Burada oluşan sinyaller, sinirler yoluyla beyine taşınarak tad alma duyumuzu harekete geçirir. Dilimiz genelde 4 farklı tadı algılayabiliyor. Bunlar, tatlı, acı, ekşi ve tuzlu olarak biliniyor.

Tatlı besinler dilin ucu, acı dilin kökü, ekşi ve tuzlu ise, dilin yan kısımları tarafından ayırdediliyor. Dilimiz 4 veya 5 tadı ayırdebilirken beynimiz, yüzlerce tadın karışımını değerlendirebiliyor. Lezzet ise, tat ve koku duyularının ortak çalışmasıyla algılanıyor. Koku alma duyusu, lezzeti ayırdetme görevinin yüzde 70-80 gibi önemli bir kısmını üstleniyor.

MSG katkılı ürünlere dikkat!

Monosodyum Glutamat, tad alma duyumuzu etkiliyor. Ağzımıza attığımız ilk yemekle birlikte tat alma duyusu harekete geçerek, beyne ilk sinyalini gönderiyor. Bu ilk sinyalle birlikte tadı oluşturan madde ağzımızda kaldığı sürece (yuttuktan sonrada tad ağzımızda bir süre daha kalıyor.) sinyallerin seviyesine karşı duyarlılık hızla düşmeye başlıyor. Bu nedenle bazen yediğimiz çok tatlı bir yiyecekten sonra alınan gıda (örn. içilen çay) bize şekersizmiş gibi geliyor. Bizler farkında olmasak dahi yemek yerken bile aynı olay gerçekleşiyor. Yediğimiz aynı yemekte bile ilk lokma ile son lokma arasında bir tad azalması oluyor. Monosodyum Glutamat içeren gıdalar yediğimizde ise, tad alma duyumuz daha fazla hassaslaşıyor ve bu nedenle MSG'li gıdalar daha fazla tüketiliyor. MSG'li yiyeceklerden sonra alınan normal besinlerde tad alma duyarlılığımız azalıyor. Yapılan araştırmalarda, çocukların ve gençlerin yedikleri hazır gıda maddelerden sonra (örn. cipsler, gofretler) diğer besleyici besinleri tat alamadıkları gerekçesiyle yemedikleri gözlemlendi.

Monosodyum Glutamat, birçok gazlı içecek ve hazır gıda da olduğu gibi, kimyasalların bir kısmı dilimizdeki artıkları hızla parçalayarak midemize gönderiyor, diğer bir kısmı ise bunları nötrleştirerek, her lokmanın ilk lokmaymış gibi algılanmasına neden oluyor.

Monosodyum Glutamat çocuklarda büyüme hormonunun baskılanmasına neden oluyor!

Mono Sodyum Glutamat. (E621) lezzet verici katkı maddesi sayesinde hazır gıda ürünler, kişiler tarafından çok lezzetli olduğu için sıklıkla tüketiliyor. Bu madde (msg) beynin, en berbat yiyecekleri bile son derece lezzetliymiş gibi algılatıyor.

Verdiği zararlar:

 Nörotiksin bir madde olan MSG, sinir hücrelerine zarar veriyor.
 Sebep olduğu hastalıklar ise, merkezi sinir sistemi tahribatına bağlı olarak Alzheimer, Parkinson, Huntington hastalıkları ve Sara (epilepsi),
 Retinal dejenerasyonu (göz retina tabakası hasarı),
 Yağ birikimi, doyma mekanizmasında bozukluk, Obezite,
 Büyüme hormonunun baskılanması,
 Pankreas hasarı, insülinde artış ve buna bağlı olarak diyabet gelişimi,
 Böbrek ve karaciğerde hasar,
 Bu madde hamilelerde plasenta bariyerini geçerek bebeklerinde aynı etkilere maruz kalmasına neden oluyor.
Bu zararların hepsi çok sayıda çalışmayla kanıtlanmış ve bununla ilgili bir rapor Dünya Sağlık Örgütüne sunulmuş durumda.

MSG'nin neden olduğu reaksiyonlar:

 Baş ağrısı,
 Bulantı
 İshal,
 Terleme,
 Göğüste sıkışma,
 Boyun arkasında yanma
Bu tür reaksiyonlar fazla miktarda MSG alınması sonucunda oluşur. Bu maddeyi tüketen astımlı hastalarda ağır astım atakları oluşabilmektedir.

Msg katkılı ürün grupları:

 Hemen hemen tüm cipslerde,
 Bazı katı ve ekmek üstü yağlarda,
 Et sularında,
 Hazır çorbalarda,
 Hazır soslarda,
 Tatlı-tuzlu hazır ürünlerin bazılarında

Bu madde bazı ürün gruplarında; Mono Sodyum Glutamat, Msg, Glutamic asit, Glutamin ve Glutamat olarak adlandırılmıştır.

Monosodyum Glutamat Hamileleri ve Doğacak Bebekleri de Etkiliyor

Anne karnında gelişmekte olan bebek ya da emzik çağında olan bebekler de MSG'den etkileniyor. Anne adayları ya da anne olanlar, yedikleri MSG'li hazır gıdalar nedeniyle hem hamilelikte hem de emzirirken, bu zarar verici katkı maddesini farkında olmadan bebeğinde almasını sağlıyor. Bu katkı maddesi bazı ülkelerde uyarı ile satılmaktadır. Bazılarında ise, çocuklar için üretilen ürünlerde kullanmak yasaktır. Bu madde özellikle çocuklar açısından kesinlikle ciddiye alınmalıdır.

Monosodyum Glutamat, Anne karnındaki bebeklerde ve en az iki yaşına kadar olan çocuklarda kanserojen özelliği olabileceği tespit edilmiş ciddi zararları olan bir maddedir
indigodergisi.com/arsiv den alıntı 
Bunu E-postayla GönderBlogThis!Twitter'da PaylaşFacebook'ta PaylaşPinterest'te Paylaş



Arşiv: Tüm Sayılar - İndigo Dergisi
İndigo Dergisi - arşiv veritabanı tüm sayılar
indigodergisi.com

----------

